# Forked Run Lake



## pseckman (Jul 19, 2015)

I was looking for water conditions for the lake. With all the downpours that have hit the area just wondering if the water is fishable. I live about an hour away, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

That lake is always muddy so not sure it really matters if it rains. I know my father n law has fished it a few times already this year.


----------



## acesand8's (5 mo ago)

Usually muddy is right.


----------

